# Check out this threading??



## chriselle (Oct 16, 2009)

This is from the Hakase pen site.  The vid shows threads being cut in celluloid.  Can anyone explain this method of cutting threads to me....other than the obvious.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6ic1jvaoiU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 16, 2009)

No idea , but that must be a wonderful lathe he has . Doesn't even look like it has a bed , just the multi action headstock .


----------



## chriselle (Oct 16, 2009)

After a bit more searching I found these tools he uses.

http://photos.yahoo.co.jp/ph/mannne...der=&.view=t&.done=http://photos.yahoo.co.jp/


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 16, 2009)

As far as the headstock I am not sure how that works, looks like he added a sewing machine mechanism to his "headstock" to get it to go back and forth instead of up and down.  The chisel/cutter looks like a thread chaser.  Best explained by going to Craft Supplies USA and doing a search on thread chaser.  The chisels are about $80 each, I tried it once, once was more than enough, just glad I did not buy the chisels.


----------



## holmqer (Oct 16, 2009)

It looks like the basic principle that one can chase threads with a tap, or even a bolt ground flat.


----------



## altaciii (Oct 16, 2009)

However the tools work, he certainly knows how to use them.  Those are some great looking pens he created.  What does he sell those for, Cris, if you don'tmind me asking?


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow,
That is some really cool stuff.  What talent and skill.  I like those tools he uses, as well as, the special headstock.  I got to know more.  I just checked out his website, Chris you are going to have to help, it's all Japanese to me..


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 16, 2009)

Amazing.  That 'scraper' looks like a re-purposed sashimi knife.
As for the threads .. I think I just gave up on the idea.
Amazing to watch, though.. I'm fascinated by seeing a true craftsman
plying his trade. There was an elderly Korean man in the dry cleaners
next to my store. I could stand at the window for a half hour at a time
just watching him iron shirts. And I think most of the money I spent on
sushi wasn't that I was hungry, but that I got to watch the process.

This guy makes it all look effortless


----------



## chriselle (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is his page stating what materials he uses.  Ebonite, Celluloid, PR, Cocobolo and lastly Waterbuffalo Horn.  If you click on any of the arrows you can see the prices.........they make my prices look like a bargain. :biggrin:

From what I see I'm not diggin many of the wood pens as they seem to be a little unfinished for my liking but the other materials look good.

http://www.fp-hakase.com/product/index.html


----------



## jleiwig (Oct 16, 2009)

chriselle said:


> Here is his page stating what materials he uses. Ebonite, Celluloid, PR, Cocobolo and lastly Waterbuffalo Horn. If you click on any of the arrows you can see the prices.........they make my prices look like a bargain. :biggrin:
> 
> From what I see I'm not diggin many of the wood pens as they seem to be a little unfinished for my liking but the other materials look good.
> 
> http://www.fp-hakase.com/product/index.html


 
So roughly a 1000 yen to the dollar right?  So we're talking close to 2 grand for an ebonite pen.  Wow....

The machining on that headstock is spectacular though.  I'm more impressed with that than anything else.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 16, 2009)

call it my gut, but I have a feeling that headstock is treadle powered at least for the back and forth motion.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 16, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> So roughly a 1000 yen to the dollar right? So we're talking close to 2 grand for an ebonite pen. Wow....
> 
> The machining on that headstock is spectacular though. I'm more impressed with that than anything else.


 
*1.00 USD*

*=*

*91.0758 JPY*


That makes it more like $18,000 for a pen.


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 16, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> call it my gut, but I have a feeling that headstock is treadle powered at least for the back and forth motion.



I agree, I was wondering if the headstock is some how connected to the mechanism from an old treadle sewing machine.  The distance of a sewing machine going up and down is similar to the sideways motion of the drill chuck. 

But how did he gear it to get the rotation and the right/left motion?


----------



## jleiwig (Oct 16, 2009)

dogcatcher said:


> But how did he gear it to get the rotation and the right/left motion?


 
My guess would be that the shaft has coarse threads on it and that by pushing down on what appears to be the brass bars sticking up it will start to turn like a screw instead of like a headstock.  Just a guess, but that's the only thing I could see on it that would make sense.


----------



## titan2 (Oct 16, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> So roughly a 1000 yen to the dollar right? So we're talking close to 2 grand for an ebonite pen. Wow....
> 
> The machining on that headstock is spectacular though. I'm more impressed with that than anything else.


 

_Just went to 'Yahoo! Finance'....Currencies Center......_
 
_It shows 90.725 Yen to the dollar.......The first pen @ 42,000 yen comes out to $463...._
 
 
_Barney_


----------



## bitshird (Oct 16, 2009)

Pretty nifty setup, some one had some ingenuity in motion on that lathe headstock


----------



## dgscott (Oct 16, 2009)

Pretty impressive. I wonder how many million times s/he's done that?
Doug


----------



## glycerine (Oct 16, 2009)

I like the super short clips that he/she has one some of those pens.  Any idea where I could get some like that?


----------



## chriselle (Oct 16, 2009)

DCBluesman said:


> *1.00 USD*
> 
> *=*
> 
> ...




Ya got one too many zeros there Lou.....$1800 is painful enough:biggrin:


----------



## DougMPhoto (Oct 17, 2009)

Most expensive I saw was 252,000 yen = $2772.28. 

But if you buy 2, I'll take off the $.28


----------



## bgray (Oct 17, 2009)

That's a pretty common way to cut threads in the East.

The lathe has two engagements.  One is standard, just spinning.  The other engages the headstock into a set of gears that are identical to the TPI of the thread.  Then this oscillates the headstock.

It's the same principle as a metal lathe.  But in this version, the headstock moves on it's axis to cut threads, rather than the cutter.


----------



## alexkuzn (Oct 17, 2009)

Guys,

is anyone interested in buying thread chaser tools like this guy is using?
I am going to make some for myself out of Starret O-1 steel. 
The most time consuming step is heat treating(I have electronically controlled furnace) and it'll be more economical to make more that one or two at once.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 17, 2009)

alexkuzn said:


> Guys,
> 
> is anyone interested in buying thread chaser tools like this guy is using?



Depending on price, yes!

I may never learn to use it well, and I may just be buying more tools I 
don't need .. but there's two empty spots in my shop and it's driving me
nuts.

ok, I lied about there being two empty spots. But I can always take out
the trash..


----------



## skiprat (Oct 17, 2009)

Charlie, my friend you are losing it:biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 17, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Charlie, my friend you are losing it:biggrin:



Perhaps .. if you find it, I'll pay the return postage :tongue:


----------



## chriselle (Oct 17, 2009)

alexkuzn said:


> Guys,
> 
> is anyone interested in buying thread chaser tools like this guy is using?
> I am going to make some for myself out of Starret O-1 steel.
> ...




Alex,

I think I may be interested....but....I'd have no idea how to use it.  Watching this video brings more questions than answers to mind.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 20, 2009)

Kinda looks like some old ground down taps for the threading.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 24, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Amazing.  That 'scraper' looks like a re-purposed sashimi knife.
> As for the threads .. I think I just gave up on the idea.
> Amazing to watch, though.. I'm fascinated by seeing a true craftsman
> plying his trade. There was an elderly Korean man in the dry cleaners
> ...


My sentiments too.


----------



## daveeisler (Nov 12, 2009)

That is one very talented person, the hand held tool rest is amazing, and the speed at which he/she works, looks like a womans hand.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 12, 2009)

Had to watch it again.


----------

